# Channel 582?



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

What is channel 582 as it pertains to an HR10-250?

Glanced over just now and saw it recording, turned it on to see what it was since I knew I didn't have anything scheduled, and have had suggestions turned off since day 1.

It say's it's recording DVR Showcase #3, but if I go to that channel, it says "channel unavailable"

Checked my channel list and it doesn't even show up as a channel I could receive if I wanted to.
I'm thinking it must be on a satellite I don't see with my 3LNB dish, or maybe an MPEG4 channel?

Why is it still recording where there is nothing there?


phox


----------



## markrubi (Jan 27, 2006)

Its recording the showcases. Usually 6-9 mins. I asked about this very thing last week.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

I THINK, that if you want to watch em while they are being recorded you can by using the down arrow to switch tuners. I seem to recall doing that a few days ago to see what was going on and it worked.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, I know about showcases, they usually record at 2am local time on a channel I actually can get.

This was recording on a channel I don't get.
It is not listed in the complete list of all channels.
It is not listed in "channels I receive" (obviously, since it isn't in the master list)
It was recording at 11am local time.
It was recording nothing, since that channel is not available, the red light was on.

I flipped between tuners and there was nothing on that tuner, it said it was tuned to channel 582, which I do not receive.

Still on 3.15f (or whatever the old software is), phone line connected 24/7


phox


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I have seen my HR10 recording on 582 at 7:30am. For delivering Showcases DirecTV can tune to anything they want.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

So, perhaps there was something there earlier in the recording,
but by the time I noticed and tuned to it, it was gone.

Still wondering why it was recording a "channel not available" banner.

I've switched over for the 2am showcase recordings out of curiosity and seen the tail end of whatever it was recording, then black, but never the not available banner.


phox


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

If you have TivoWebPlus installed you can look in the ToDo list from your PC and see the upcoming DVR Showcase recordings listed there.


----------



## SubMan337 (May 31, 2004)

I, too, have had an unscheduled recording going on yesterday afternoon at 2:10 on Chnl 582. I knew that I didn't have anything set up to record, so I tried to stop it. . . no such luck. Nothing showed in the Now Playing list, like would normally show when a program is recording.
Long story short, I gave the system a reset, thinking that it was some sort of error.
Bugger stopped recording then!
Guess I'll need to turn off showcases or whatever - I HATE machines that do something when they're not supposed to! Especially if it's filling up my HDD.
I'm still stuck on 3.1f version of software, anxiously awaiting 6.3 that I received a message for on the 27th of Sept.
SubMan

HR10-250
Samsung 4120S


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Update:

After receiving and installing 6.3a last night,
channel 582 is showing as a channel I can actually receive,
and when tuning to it I either get a showcase playing, or black with "regular schedule" in the info.

No longer do I get a "channel not available" banner.


phox


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

SubMan337 said:


> I HATE machines that do something when they're not supposed to! Especially if it's filling up my HDD.


Well, it is doing what it is supposed to, and it's not using any of your available drive space.


----------

